# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Gen-Shi Labs Clomy?

## BullMassive34

So I just received some authentic Gen-Shi Labs Aridex, and two sachets of Clomy. When I opened them to check it out I noticed something. Btw this is my first go with Gen-Shi so I'm not sure if this is normal. Anyways both clomys are of the same color, kind of a darker white, but they are different sizes and the one set has 'HI' or 'IH' on it. The one pack is very similar to the Aridex In size and shape but not the same color. I know they have two facilities one in Japan and one in Greece. So is it possible they were make in two facilities? I have attached photos.

----------


## BullMassive34

Bump

----------


## Art Vandelay

Just email them bro. The first two look gtg. The other big ones are prob something else mistakenly packaged.

----------

